# Update on my "caterpillar"



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I had placed it in a flower pot with a lid on it, and forgot all about that ugly critter. Today I se the flower pot and figure it is probably toast.......picked up the flower pot and there is a head laying inside. The caterpiller done lost his head! Great day, and then his bodyt is there all dark brown colored. The I looked a bit harder, it looks like a small doggie bomb! Touched it and it wiggled, rolled it over and it rolled itself back to the original position. So evidently its now in a coccoon all ready to start its transformation over the fall and winter months. Really strage for a critter to loose its whole entire head but still be alive anbd grow a new one...........Man momma nature sure is strange. So anyhows, I have it put up in the flower pot and in the barn, and I'll have to see if I can hatch me out one of those giant Royal whatchamacallit Moths........


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

According to a couple of different web pages, in 10 to 14 days the change over should be complete.

http://www.butterflyschool.org/new/meta.html 

Mark


----------

